# O2 equipment help



## ericcoch (Nov 2, 2008)

So rather than reinventing the wheel I am guessing that someone here will have an answer for me.  I have an over head O2 hookup in my rig.  I love having it above the bed and that I am not tripping over it when doing tasks on a transport.  The problem that we have is the O2 regualtor is a gravity ball that requires us to set it on a wall plug in and then unplug it while flowing and move it over head.  Does anyone know of a resistance based flow meter that will work in non vertical orientations?

thank you


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 2, 2008)

Why not replace it with a constant flow meter like this one?

http://www.med-worldwide.com/BT-387110.html


----------



## ericcoch (Nov 2, 2008)

thats what i am looking for, i knew that there had to be a simple and obvious solution to this


----------



## Scout (Nov 2, 2008)

here



There you go, thats what we're using ATM


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 2, 2008)

*You're using a Pitot type gauge..very cheap.*

See advice above.


----------



## seshan (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi,

This is a product that we manufacture that will work for you:

We have revolutionized the O2 outlet and regulator/flowmeter


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that before, what's the port on the left for? Like a demand valve? Do people still use those devices?


----------



## seshan (Jan 20, 2009)

WiFi_Cowgirl said:


> I've never seen anything like that before, what's the port on the left for? Like a demand valve? Do people still use those devices?



The other side can be used to hook up a ventilator, CPAP or even another flowmeter.  

This unit basically replaces the need of having dual gang outlets (2 oxygen outlets side by side) and keeps the critical connections at your fingertips.


----------

